
Shop less, live more – save the planet. It doesn’t sound that bad to me - ingve
https://www.theguardian.com/commentisfree/2019/aug/31/shop-less-green-future-sustainable-environment-retail
======
n_ary
> Only 29% of women actually say they enjoy shopping

Strange, all women I know enjoys(some addicted) to shopping. Makes me wonder
how many other things I am related to biased samples.

A mini gist of what I takeaway from this:

\- women are conditioned to enjoy shopping but only minority of the whole
enjoys it

\- buying things are bad but those things create jobs(marketing, managing,
sales, trasport etc.)

\- shopping is sort of hollow happiness and wears off quickly

\- someone launched a challenge involving buying no new cloths in October

\- author advices to shop locally & physically & think about every expense

\- or instead of shopping spend that money in experience

[ edit: formatting ]

~~~
godzillabrennus
Women are attacked in Western cultures for their shopping habits by their
families/spouses for the overall level of spend they make. It might be enough
of a taboo subject in their minds that in a poll they may be more likely to
rate their enjoyment lower than it actually is.

~~~
MandieD
You’re a weirdo if you don’t care about your clothes and accessories beyond
clean, free from visible wear and fitting properly, at least in high school
and your 20s, and that’s why a lot of us force ourselves to care, at least for
a decade or so.

I am now a proud jeans and t-shirts lady who throws on a scarf and not-
sneakers when I need to look a little fancier.

Think about why lots of young men who don’t actually like beer or booze that
much go drinking with the guys anyway. Some of them even over consume to the
point of angering their wives/girlfriends.

~~~
toomuchtodo
Each person has their own path to running out of f*cks to give. Kudos to
getting their sooner than later.

~~~
wildtaco
Agreed. Be it a spouse, family, work or friends. At some point we all find our
limit.

------
lazyjones
Anyone in the rich first world is welcome to try a morally and ecologically
superior way of life by moving to a poor third world country and making a
living there. I’m not sure small corrections in our lush lifestyles will cut
it or deserve bragging rights...

